
Guy in Charge of EU Copyright Directive, Evasive About His Own Use of Images - severine
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180713/09343640236/guy-charge-pushing-draconian-eu-copyright-directive-evasive-about-his-own-use-copyright-protected-images.shtml
======
cocacola1
The more stringent copyright seems to get, the more I seem to support piracy.

~~~
bArray
I started to embrace the lack of control in the media I created years ago, I
accept the fact that by using the internet to share media I lose ownership
when I allow people to make copies (even temporary). It will be pirated,
evasive actions only slow it down.

I remember when picture websites used to disable right click and we either
used to screenshot images or get them from the source. I remember when Youtube
went to tonnes of effort to prevent people ripping videos from their site,
only to be defeated by screen recording software. People listening to their
favourite songs on the radio used to just record them on their phone's
microphone.

When people start thinking of the internet as the Wild West it is, they might
start actually appreciating how dangerous it is to be interacting with. I have
bots smashing my website 24/7 crawling data for various search engines, I have
people mass downloading content, bots trying to spam my site, bots trying to
hack my site (mainly PHP), using proxies, VPNs, Tor, etc. And that's just on
port 80. Port 22...

------
AdamM12
Legislators not understanding tech and doing the same thing they seek to
control...par for the course.

------
mirimir
Not that I want to defend the guy, but doesn't posting images on Twitter
typically fall under fair use?

~~~
nordsieck
No.

> You retain your rights to any Content you submit, post or display on or
> through the Services.

> ...

> By submitting, posting or displaying Content on or through the Services, you
> grant us a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free license (with the right to
> sublicense) to use, copy, reproduce, process, adapt, modify, publish,
> transmit, display and distribute such Content in any and all media or
> distribution methods (now known or later developed). [0]

This grant doesn't apply to unaffiliated third parties.

[0] [https://twitter.com/en/tos](https://twitter.com/en/tos)

~~~
mirimir
Well, then, Twitter is a morass of copyright violation ;)

Edit: But wait. Can't using images on personal websites be fair use? Is it
just the Twitter ToS that makes it illegal?

~~~
zaarn
Atleast in Europe there is no fair use per-se (though it's complex and various
stuff is exempted).

The Twitter ToS merely says that if you upload something, it's still yours and
that Twitter gets a license to show others what you posted (otherwise it would
be silly to upload)

